# [Solved] Error with intel_rng.ko: No such device ????

## cgmd

Hi,all...

I installed linux 2.6.18-suspend2-r1 on my Thinkpad X60s, and now get this udev error:

```
*  udev loading module intel_ring

FATAL: Error inserting intel_rng (/lib/modules/2.6.18-suspend2-r1/kernel/drivers /char/hw_random/intel-rng.ko): No such device
```

On further checking, I have no intel-rng.ko, but I do have intel_rng.ko.

How did this error happen? Coding error?

Is there anything wrong with simply making a symlink (intel-rng.ko -> intel_rng.ko) to resolve this?

Thanks!

----------

## widan

You probably don't have the hardware RNG device. It only works if you have a 82802 firmware hub, which modern systems don't have.

----------

## cgmd

widan wrote: *Quote:*   

> You probably don't have the hardware RNG device

 

If that's the case, what would cause the system to call for it? Is it a kernel option I could eliminate?

Also, why would I then have intel-rng.ko?   :Confused: 

Thanks!

----------

## widan

 *cgmd wrote:*   

> If that's the case, what would cause the system to call for it? Is it a kernel option I could eliminate?

 

It will be loaded by udev because it detects the LPC bridge (the PCI device inside the chipset to which the firmware hub is connected). Once the driver is loaded it will check if it finds the FWH, and will fail if there isn't one (udev can't detect the FWH directly, as it's an LPC device, not PCI). You can disable it in the kernel config:

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Character devices  --->

    < > Intel/AMD/VIA HW Random Number Generator support
```

----------

## cgmd

Very good! Thad did it!

Thank you for the help and explanation!   :Smile: 

----------

